# $200 to cut the line at K...



## Tin (Nov 26, 2014)

http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/befast_pass

So Befast for season pass holders, and BePassed for nonpass holders. If you are stuck waiting at least the fights in the K1 Corral will be entertaining...

Next up to bring in money they will charge you to ski individual trails or glades after a storm.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 26, 2014)

Heard you can bypass the restroom line  with it also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Nov 26, 2014)

This discussion is happening here too!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...r-all-day-VIP-lift-access?p=872730#post872730


----------



## JimG. (Nov 26, 2014)

Tin said:


> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/befast_pass
> 
> So Befast for season pass holders, and BePassed for nonpass holders. If you are stuck waiting at least the fights in the K1 Corral will be entertaining...
> 
> Next up to bring in money they will charge you to ski individual trails or glades after a storm.



I'm sure if it is successful that many other ski areas will quickly follow suit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2014)

It's called creating revenue without really changing anything.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2014)

if i was rich and a K passholder this would be a no brainer purchase.


----------



## dlague (Nov 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> if i was rich and a K passholder this would be a no brainer purchase.



I said the same in the other thread!


----------



## dlague (Nov 26, 2014)

I will catch this thread up



steamboat1 said:


> http://www.killington.com/site/tickets/winter_passes/befast_pass





deadheadskier said:


> Booo..........
> 
> but, I bet they sell out.





Smellytele said:


> +1





boofenstien said:


> Didn't think getting stuck in line at Skye Peak Express could get any worse....





joshua segal said:


> I'm sure you are aware that many ski instructors have weekly clients who hire them for the entire day for the soul purpose of jumping the lift line.  It's these instructors who should be complaining most about this





Edd said:


> What the hell, I guess. Can't really fault them.





drjeff said:


> Why not??  And if you've been to essentially any amusement park the last few years, you know that they've been doing the same thing, and lots of people are partaking in it





BenedictGomez said:


> Will Killington actually enforce it properly is the question?
> 
> I say that given the rampant abuse that occurs via selfish and rude people (usually teens to 25 year olds) in the "singles" line at most mountains.





skiur said:


> I do not like the idea, and it is only for season pass holders so someone coming up and paying $92.00 at the window does not even have the option.  There is a poll about it on kzone and it has  49 people against it vs only 2 people for it.  Wont really affect me as I stay the hell away from those lifts on a peak day but I still dont like it.





dlague said:


> This is a lesson on how to make a season pass cost more by adding options.  I think if you are a season pass holder and did not have a problem with season pass prices then for the pass holder it is a not brainer  I never ski there enough to warrant a season pass therefore not an option, but as a lift ticket holder that sucks big time.
> 
> I like the way they put it OK then what is it?  A separate lift line that gets to people on the lift faster without getting in front of those in the other lift line!





steamboat1 said:


> Unlimited passes at K get $100 free Beast Bucks. Apply that to the cost of the upgrade & it actually only costs $99 + tax.





drjeff said:


> It's probably just like they do at say Universal Studios theme parks or at Six Flags.  For a fee, above and beyond the usual fee, you get access to a separate line which they then manage along with the regular queue line.  In a ski situation, I could see them taking say 2 or 3 groups out of that premium queue lane for every 1 they take out of the regular queue lanes to speed up the process. You end up not going right to the front, but that queue lane between having less people using it and more groups being called out from it moves quicker.
> 
> For example at 6 Flags, they have a 3 tier what they call a "flash pass" system where the cheapest pass level, once you electronically log into a rides flashpass queue always you to enter the regular ride queue lane essentually just before you would load the ride, at a time that it equivalent to what the usual queue lane wait it (so that you can go on other rides instead of waiting for the one you flash pass reserved) - their middle level flashpass, which costs about twice what the basic flash pass costs, lets you cut the wait time by 50%, and the premium flashpass, which costs about 4 times what the basic pass costs, reduces your wait time by 90%


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2014)

I wouldn't buy a pass like this no matter how much money I had.  

I don't like the idea of a "privileged class" on snow.  If you want no lift lines, join Skip and Margo at The Hermitage Club. 

I'm cool with a First Tracks type program where the mountain opens a half hour early certain days.  Beyond that, get in line with everyone else.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2014)

if (when) they make this an option for day passes it will really screw the general population on powder days.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know what to say about this. My initial reaction is: this sucks. We don't need further stratification of income levels at the mountains. It's already evident enough, when a wealthy person pulls into the VIP parking in their porsche cayenne turbo, that they just drove only one mile from their multi-million $$ mountain home, dressed in their Kjus, and sporting their Carradan skis, against the backdrop of hordes of liftopia carrying vouchers, hand-me-down skis, dressed in Columbia jackets purchased at Dick Sports, and driven to the mountain in whatever family car happen to be in running order. That somehow, once sliding on snow, we're all brothers and sisters in arms, the arms against winter doldrums. But, even those masses that trek to the resorts in that, oft-paid for family car, with their PB&J sandwiches smooched tightly in their ragged coats are better off than ~97% of the worlds population, so WTF is the difference.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> if (when) they make this an option for day passes it will really screw the general population on powder days.



Powder days have have been screwed for many a year now, especially in the NE, but even out west. Alta, by 10:30AM the mountain is trashed on a powder day. Out east, it can be trashed before the lifts even open; I've personally been first in the lift line waiting, while the mountain let's ski patrol get a number of runs before they drop the rope at the lift.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope this turns out super profitable for them because it's likely going to piss off a majority of the people, will devalue the overall experience. It's desperate IMO, shit even Vail resorts doesn't pull this shit.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 26, 2014)

The best skiing on powder days is often found at places that aren't household names.  Having umpteen high speed quads and a rabid following isn't a great formula for endless powder turns.
The line cutting pass (despite them claiming it's not that) would piss me off when I'm waiting extra time.  Just like the flash pass at Six Flags that pissed me off.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 26, 2014)

Honestly I'm surprised that pass didn't already exist. Copper is owned by Powdr as well and has had that pass for years.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 26, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> The best skiing on powder days is often found at places that aren't household names.  Having umpteen high speed quads and a rabid following isn't a great formula for endless powder turns.
> 
> ...


This has certainly been my experience.  I was waiting in the lift line at 8:45AM at Waterville Valley following the Valentines Day Storm - was that 2007?  I got one untracked powder run.  The next run - mind you, still great skiing - the major runs down the hill were already chop.

At my "medium size" home area, the biggest impediment to fresh powder tracks is the grooming equipment!  I can tell similar stories of my 10 seasons at Ragged Mt. - and I suspect others can affirm similar experiences at those areas between 500 vertical and 1200 vertical.


----------



## Brad J (Nov 26, 2014)

I am in the camp that we are pretty much equal with the privileges that the ticket or pass gives us. When it gets divided it creates a bad experience, last year on a busy Saturday I saw the top guy at Attitash in line with the rest of us, my opinion of him increased greatly with that one act.


----------



## gostan (Nov 26, 2014)

Simply Ridiculous.

Sugarbush is selling an Early Ups add on that allows a season pass owner to get on Sugar Bravo 30 minutes early on weekends and holidays.  All for $500.00.:uzi:


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd be worried about being pelted with something while I cruise by all the poor commoners on the way to VIP line ("Mary, save me a few of those martini olives for the line...").


----------



## benski (Nov 26, 2014)

gostan said:


> Simply Ridiculous.
> 
> Sugarbush is selling an Early Ups add on that allows a season pass owner to get on Sugar Bravo 30 minutes early on weekends and holidays.  All for $500.00.:uzi:



Very few people bought that.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 26, 2014)

AZ Summit first tracks , first 75 on list is cool idea no extra $ just sign up , paying extra is a bad idea for pr I agree! ...do they limit ticket sales? I doubt it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 26, 2014)

On my Kashmir trip we faced the second leg of the gondola being down as per the Indian Army.   Who actually own it or run it I'm not sure.. 
Our guides went inside the mid station gondola building and negotiated the restart came back and collected some money from us... Not a lot maybe $5 a person there may have been cigarettes and hash involved too.  
We marched right to the front of the line(60 people) and took a ton of abuse but - F it... We paid to get the lift restarted...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 26, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> AZ Summit first tracks , first 75 on list is cool idea no extra $ just sign up , paying extra is a bad idea for pr I agree! ...do they limit ticket sales? I doubt it.



AZ 1st tracks is great, but part of the reason they restrict us to 75 people is there are many loafers who pay big bucks for a gold pass to get first tracks every Sunday of the season.  If the Loaf let a couple hundred of us on it would for sure piss off some gold pass members.   They handle the system really well imo


----------



## Harvey (Nov 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> if (when) they make this an option for day passes it will really screw the general population on powder days.



I don't see how this would work. You'd have to sell a limited number.  You can't sell everyone cuts.

First tracks will be replaced with getting first in line for the ticket window.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Harvey said:


> I don't see how this would work. You'd have to sell a limited number.  You can't sell everyone cuts.
> 
> First tracks will be replaced with getting first in line for the ticket window.


They did say a limited number would be sold. What that number is is anyones guess.

Also it's for only for 3 lifts on the mountain. K-1 gondola, Skye Peak quad & Ramshead quad. Weekends & holidays only.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> AZ 1st tracks is great, but part of the reason they restrict us to 75 people is there are many loafers who pay big bucks for a gold pass to get first tracks every Sunday of the season.  If the Loaf let a couple hundred of us on it would for sure piss off some gold pass members.   They handle the system really well imo



Opening early is one thing, bumping people is another , but if your in ski school you more less get the same red carpet.
Altough with a group.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 26, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> On my Kashmir trip we faced the second leg of the gondola being down as per the Indian Army.   Who actually own it or run it I'm not sure..
> Our guides went inside the mid station gondola building and negotiated the restart came back and collected some money from us... Not a lot maybe $5 a person there may have been cigarettes and hash involved too.
> We marched right to the front of the line(60 people) and took a ton of abuse but - F it... We paid to get the lift restarted...



+1


----------



## JimG. (Nov 26, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Opening early is one thing, bumping people is another , but if your in ski school you more less get the same red carpet.
> Altough with a group.



Screw the group...hire a private instructor for the day. Groups just slow you down.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 26, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Opening early is one thing, bumping people is another , but if your in ski school you more less get the same red carpet.
> Altough with a group.



The logic to that would be people are paying top dollar to get in as much instruction in a limited amount of time. Overall it's good for the industry if people get better. I'm personally ok with that.

They do this at Sierra at Tahoe, but so many people pay up that it doesn't really save all that much time. I imagine the k-1 crowd will do its share of heckling


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought most ski areas only allowed line cutting privileges for private lessons, not group ones. Most top notch resorts charge at least $600 for an all day lesson, some as high as $900, so I think it's fair to allow cutting in that circumstance. Groups lessons, I'm kind of 50/50 on


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 27, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> On my Kashmir trip we faced the second leg of the gondola being down as per the Indian Army.   Who actually own it or run it I'm not sure..
> Our guides went inside the mid station gondola building and negotiated the restart came back and collected some money from us... Not a lot maybe $5 a person there may have been cigarettes and hash involved too.
> We marched right to the front of the line(60 people) and took a ton of abuse but - F it... We paid to get the lift restarted...



I don't think anyone else here can relate to skiing in contested borders! You're crazy!! Although that's pretty cool too


----------



## gostan (Nov 27, 2014)

benski said:


> Very few people bought that.


 I know.  Most folks had the common sense to pass on this.  But talking about specials for cutting in line, when the lines at Sugar Bravo are long and slow, there is definitely a lot of distaste for the Claybrook owners extra special perk of getting to go direct to the lift via the ski school line. Personally, I do not care, but if there is more of these type line cutting specials, I would definitely start to get pissed off, as we already spend too much to ski and ride.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 27, 2014)

this should be added to the skiing on the cheap thread. 

if my math is right -  (for a passholder who skis weekends)
pass will save you approx 90 minutes of "waiting" time each day * 2 days = 3 hours more skiing per weekend * 15 weekends = 45 hours.. 

then add skiing the holiday weeks 10 days  = 15 hours "more" skiing saved by not waitng -- that's almost 2 more days of skiing.


7 days of skiing for $200, that's a bargain


----------



## jack97 (Nov 27, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> this should be added to the skiing on the cheap thread.
> 
> if my math is right -  (for a passholder who skis weekends)
> pass will save you approx 90 minutes of "waiting" time each day * 2 days = 3 hours more skiing per weekend * 15 weekends = 45 hours..
> ...



lol....I think skier/rider who don't think twice about coughing up $200 to cut the line will bother with the cheap thread. 

On a minor hijack (pun intended), it's been a while but I had to travel on business a couple of times in the past month. Had to get use to the e tickets and the security procedures. What surprised me is that the airlines are doing the same, you can pay an extra $20 to board faster, this way you get first dibs to placed your carry-on at the overhead. I think the driver was adding a charge to check in baggage, it appears to me more passengers are bypassing the check in and using carry-on so that places a premium on overhead space.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 27, 2014)

The more I read this thread and the more I think about it, I conclude that I just wouldn't want to be skiing at a place that is that busy and crowded; so if the ski areas can make some extra money by doing it, good for them.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey it works at Disney


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 27, 2014)

I would pay extra to cut the line at Sundown but I'm sure I'll need the extra time in line to catch my breath after slaying Satan's Staircase.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't think anyone else here can relate to skiing in contested borders! You're crazy!! Although that's pretty cool too



I was in Portillo in 1995; hiked out the high traverse to some steep narrow chutes. The Chile/Argentina border is close by there. Those 2 countries are not friendly. There is a Chilean army base right across the valley from where we were. They decided that was the time for artillery practice. The loud reports of the guns were causing small slides around us.

Never skied so fast in my life!


----------



## manhattanskier (Nov 28, 2014)

If it helps keep my lift ticket price down, I am for it.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2014)

JimG. said:


> I was in Portillo in 1995; hiked out the high traverse to some steep narrow chutes. The Chile/Argentina border is close by there. Those 2 countries are not friendly. There is a Chilean army base right across the valley from where we were. They decided that was the time for artillery practice. The loud reports of the guns were causing small slides around us.
> 
> Never skied so fast in my life!



ROTFL JimG....  
Yeah, inbounds _revenue enhancement_....can't escape it.


----------



## doublediamond (Nov 28, 2014)

Is there no singles line at Killington? Usually you can get through those really fast.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 28, 2014)

doublediamond said:


> Is there no singles line at Killington? Usually you can get through those really fast.


There is a singles line.  It is faster, but not instant.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Hey it works at Disney



Disney fastpass is free. Just takes some planning to use.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 28, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Hey it works at Disney



Disney sucks.


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 28, 2014)

manhattanskier said:


> *If it helps keep my lift ticket price down*, I am for it.



That will never happen. What, do you think Killington is, a COOP?


----------



## 603Skier (Nov 29, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't buy a pass like this no matter how much money I had.
> 
> I don't like the idea of a "privileged class" on snow.  If you want no lift lines, join Skip and Margo at The Hermitage Club.
> 
> I'm cool with a First Tracks type program where the mountain opens a half hour early certain days.  Beyond that, get in line with everyone else.



I agree.  If you get up out of bed the lift lines are pretty sweet usually by the time the crowd start to build up it's time for lunch.


----------



## jmurray23 (Nov 29, 2014)

I believe they already do a similar pass at stratton for years


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 29, 2014)

jmurray23 said:


> I believe they already do a similar pass at stratton for years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Pretty sure it's for Stratton Mountain Club members only & for an additional fee over the $75,000 membership cost.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 29, 2014)

Id buy this pass. Waiting in line is for the rubes.


----------



## catskills (Nov 30, 2014)

Get use to it. The middle class has no chance. 

The 1% are taking over thanks to Citizens United, voter id laws, and computerized gerrymandering.    Soon there will be special lanes for the 1% on the internet when net-neutrality becomes a thing of the past.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 30, 2014)

Someone isn't having a good weekend. 

This isn't class warfare. Its a service wanted by some (myself included but clearly not the majority of this board) that is offered for a fee. 

Just like you can order a large soda at McDonalds if you so desire. You pay more, you get more.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 30, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> *Disney fastpass is free.* Just takes some planning to use.



I've heard there's a pay version of it as well, not so?



catskills said:


> *The 1% are taking over thanks to Citizens United, voter id laws, and computerized gerrymandering.    Soon there will be special lanes for the 1% on the internet when net-neutrality becomes a thing of the past. *



You somehow left out the "Koch Brothers", but other than that, perfect recall.   The mental download intended for you = complete.




AdironRider said:


> *This isn't class warfare. Its a service wanted by some (myself included* but clearly not the majority of this board) that is offered for a fee.  Just like you can order a large soda at McDonalds if you so desire. You pay more, you get more.



Exactly.  

The real issue here (though nobody will apparently admit it) is that the people whining about it don't want to pony-up the $200 per year, which is a ludicrously small expense spread out over the course of an entire ski season given how expensive in general this sport is.   

I dont view this as much more than an "enhanced season pass", but as I've said before when this subject comes up, I'm not sure the ancillary revenue benefits to the mountain will outweigh the potential negatives.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 1, 2014)

If I were a passholder, I don't think it's the $200 that would keep me from doing this.  Instead, it's the fact that I would feel like a douche cutting in front of everyone.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack97 (Dec 1, 2014)

^^ +1


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 1, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> If I were a passholder, I don't think it's the $200 that would keep me from doing this.  Instead, it's the fact that I would feel like a douche cutting in front of everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not an issue for Adironrider.  He's used to it.  :lol:


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 1, 2014)

603Skier said:


> I agree.  If you get up out of bed the lift lines are pretty sweet usually by the time the crowd start to build up it's time for lunch.



+1 no line cutters, we used to throw snowballs at kids cutting lines back in the day. SR used to spin the lifts 30 minutes early and would actually let you ski without checking passes until 9 on weekends, back when I would be mountainside 1987-1993


----------



## KevinF (Dec 1, 2014)

snoseek said:


> The logic to that would be people are paying top dollar to get in as much instruction in a limited amount of time. Overall it's good for the industry if people get better. I'm personally ok with that.
> 
> They do this at Sierra at Tahoe, but so many people pay up that it doesn't really save all that much time. I imagine the k-1 crowd will do its share of heckling



LOL.  Some friends and I hired a full-day private instructor at Squaw Valley the morning after a week-long powder nukage.  The only thing he "taught" us was where the goods were.

I wouldn't assume that every instructor you see helping clients cut a lift line is helping their client improve...  I imagine a fair number of them are just hired to cut lift lines.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 1, 2014)

catskills said:


> Get use to it. The middle class has no chance.
> 
> The 1% are taking over thanks to Citizens United, voter id laws
> 
> I would never bring this up but since you did, what is the big deal with wanting people to have proof of who they are! It doesn't need to be a drivers license, just a picture ID with accurate an residential address. You need ID to buy beer, write/cash a check, pickup prescriptions why not to vote?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've heard there's a pay version of it as well, not so?



Universal has one you pay extra for. Disney does not. At least they didn't the last time I was there 2 years ago. You just need to go to a ride put your ticket in a machine and it kicks a fastpass out with a return time. you return after the time and get in the fast pass lane and wait maybe 5 minutes instead of 45 to get on the ride. People look at you and say things like "why do they get to go to the front of the line". I just look at them and say "you can do this too, I doesn't cost anything"

As far as the Killington thing goes I think it just puts Killington in a bad light not the people who take advantage of it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Maybe K can break the $100 mark if they offer this option for day tickets also. I'd think there would be more money in it for K in day tickets instead of just for season pass holders. Say $20 on top of the $92 weekend rate for this option. The fast pass line would be longer than the regular line.lol


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 1, 2014)

Already got mine.  Feel sorry for all you plebeians.............not.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Already got mine.  Feel sorry for all you plebeians.............not.


Not offered for weekday passholders. Be sure to wear your body armor skiing down shoulder to shoulder on weekends.


----------



## dlague (Dec 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The real issue here (though nobody will apparently admit it) is that the people whining about it don't want to pony-up the $200 per year, which is a ludicrously small expense spread out over the course of an entire ski season given how expensive in general this sport is.
> 
> I dont view this as much more than an "enhanced season pass", but as I've said before when this subject comes up, I'm not sure the ancillary revenue benefits to the mountain will outweigh the potential negatives.



I bet most people complaining are not Killington Season Pass holders.  I get that point, if the case.  There is no option for a person who is paying full fair ($94? which is a lot) to even upgrade to that status.  I maintain that people there skiing on a voucher of some sort should not be able to upgrade but those paying full fair should be able to pay an extra $20 or so.  I would never ski there for full fair so it would never be an option for me!


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Dec 1, 2014)

Highway Star said:


>



You probably already upgraded?


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have no problem with this if they use the added profit to fund a new south ridge lift- without that chair it isn't possible to avoid the crowds because you can't get back to the peak or out of the bear mountain drainage without taking some combination of the most crowded lifts. Not that I would expect them to do that though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 1, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> *what is the big deal with wanting people to have proof of who they are! *   It doesn't need to be a drivers license, just a picture ID with accurate an residential address. You need ID to buy beer, write/cash a check, pickup prescriptions why not to vote?



  It's not about logic, it's about motivation via fear and anger.  Never mind the fact that the actual real-world voting statistics have pulvarized their counter-intuitive argument, the truth doesnt matter (much) when the hoard is too lazy to actually do some research.



steamboat1 said:


> *Maybe K can break the $100 mark if they offer this option for day tickets also. I'd think there would be more money in it for K in day tickets instead of just for season pass holders.* Say $20 on top of the $92 weekend rate for this option. The fast pass line would be longer than the regular line.lol



Then you alienate your Season Pass holders if they don't have a similar option.  It's better to reward your customers who are making the largest investment, IMO.  

Though I do imagine someplace will eventually go precisely the route you're suggesting (maybe even Killington), but likely only after offering this and experimenting with the SPH base first.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Then you alienate your Season Pass holders if they don't have a similar option.  It's better to reward your customers who are making the largest investment, IMO.
> 
> Though I do imagine someplace will eventually go precisely the route you're suggesting (maybe even Killington), but likely only after offering this and experimenting with the SPH base first.


It's already offered to Express Card holders which isn't a large investment. In fact the Express Card costs significantly less than the fast pass. It even costs less than a weekend day ticket.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 1, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's not about logic, it's about motivation via fear and anger.  Never mind the fact that the actual real-world voting statistics have pulvarized their counter-intuitive argument, the truth doesnt matter (much) when the hoard is too lazy to actually do some research.
> 
> It is more about providing accurate information and not hiding who you are or and not. Fact: people lie, despite political affiliation, to benefit their own ends. I work with the sister of head of LaGuardia's security department. Over the period of a year they were seeing the same address come up in check in for an address in Rhode Island. After seeing this 5 or 6 times he asked his sister to check it out and, shockingly, it belonged to a bank in Cranston. The address was flagged and two more people attempted to use it afterwards. I know this has nothing to do with voting but it happens, and your right, people need to get off their asses and vote or don't bitch about what goes on in the country. Part of the problem is apathy with the current system, feeling like most don't have a say or can make a difference.
> 
> Back on point, k-ton cannot offer line cutting for any price if they want to maintain the level of respect they currently hold amongst the skiing populous. If they do I agree with the alienation of their other pass holders who rightfully so won't spend the extra for this.


----------



## KevinF (Dec 1, 2014)

dlague said:


> I bet most people complaining are not Killington Season Pass holders.  I get that point, if the case.  There is no option for a person who is paying full fair ($94? which is a lot) to even upgrade to that status.  I maintain that people there skiing on a voucher of some sort should not be able to upgrade but those paying full fair should be able to pay an extra $20 or so.  I would never ski there for full fair so it would never be an option for me!



I don't get this argument.  Season pass holders at most mountains are already entitled to various discounts that aren't available to others.  i.e., Stowe gives season pass holders discounts on lessons, some of the on-mountain dining, on-mountain retail, on-mountain demos, etc.  I imagine Killington gives their season-pass holders similar benefits that aren't available to anyone else.

This is just one more.


----------



## KevinF (Dec 1, 2014)

prsboogie said:


> Back on point, k-ton cannot offer line cutting for any price if they want to maintain the level of respect they currently hold amongst the skiing populous. If they do I agree with the alienation of their other pass holders who rightfully so won't spend the extra for this.



So do you think that ski school should have to wait in line with everybody else?  As has been mentioned several times in this thread, lift-line cutting privileges have always existed via the ski school; this just provides a much cheaper option to accomplish the same.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 1, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Universal has one you pay extra for. Disney does not. At least they didn't the last time I was there 2 years ago. You just need to go to a ride put your ticket in a machine and it kicks a fastpass out with a return time. you return after the time and get in the fast pass lane and wait maybe 5 minutes instead of 45 to get on the ride. People look at you and say things like "why do they get to go to the front of the line". I just look at them and say "you can do this too, I doesn't cost anything"
> 
> As far as the Killington thing goes I think it just puts Killington in a bad light not the people who take advantage of it.



Another sweet way to go Fast Pass is that if you wait in line on a ride and your significant other is waiting for you because of a small child they will give you a fast pass for you AND 4 other people once you get off the ride. It's a great way to do laps on rides. Hijack complete


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 1, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Already got mine.  Feel sorry for all you plebeians.............not.





dlague said:


> You probably already upgraded?



The best skier on the mountain gets a complimentary upgrade


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 1, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Already got mine.  Feel sorry for all you plebeians.............not.



Seems like a waste of money for a guy who's destined to always be in the singles line anyway.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 1, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The best skier on the mountain gets a complimentary upgrade



I thought he pays less than $34.00 per day to ski with all expenses included ? Extr $200?


----------



## ss20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Seems like a waste of money for a guy who's destined to always be in the singles line anyway.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 1, 2014)

KevinF said:


> I don't get this argument.  Season pass holders at most mountains are already entitled to various discounts that aren't available to others.  i.e., Stowe gives season pass holders discounts on lessons, some of the on-mountain dining, on-mountain retail, on-mountain demos, etc.  I imagine Killington gives their season-pass holders similar benefits that aren't available to anyone else.
> 
> This is just one more.


I don't agree with this argument. while yes season pass holders get those things the separate line for the vip's are different.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 1, 2014)

KevinF said:


> So do you think that ski school should have to wait in line with everybody else?  As has been mentioned several times in this thread, lift-line cutting privileges have always existed via the ski school; this just provides a much cheaper option to accomplish the same.



I have no problem with the schools. For the amount of money it costs for the classes there should be a benefit, if they had to wait for the lines like everyone else they wouldn't be able to teach much. I someone is willing to drop 2-300 hundo for a full day of lessons, you go boy! The kids are there, hopefully to learn to ski or ski better. As a parent of kids in a seasonal program I am glad they get the opportunity to make more turns than others, to get the most out of my money!  

As far as just paying more money to cut everyone else, well that is just shit! Should be on the mountains to keep up the equipment, update as needed and try to find other ways to decrease lift lines.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 2, 2014)

KevinF said:


> I don't get this argument.  Season pass holders at most mountains are already entitled to various discounts that aren't available to others.  i.e., Stowe gives season pass holders discounts on lessons, some of the on-mountain dining, on-mountain retail, on-mountain demos, etc.  I imagine Killington gives their season-pass holders similar benefits that aren't available to anyone else.


The discounts you mention come with the price of the pass. They don't cost a dime extra. K even gives $100 free money to spend at the resort with a full pass & $50 with a blackout pass if purchased early. Otherwise discounts on food, lessons, lodging, retail etc. vary between 10%-25% depending on K pass purchased, doesn't matter when you purchase.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The discounts you mention come with the price of the pass. They don't cost a dime extra. K even gives $100 free money to spend at the resort with a full pass & $50 with a blackout pass if purchased early. Otherwise discounts on food, lessons, lodging, retail etc. vary between 10%-25% depending on K pass purchased, doesn't matter when you purchase.



You could probably use the $50 or $100 beast bucks towards buying a befast pass, I use mine to buy a discount Pico ticket for one of the blackout days.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> You could probably use the $50 or $100 beast bucks towards buying a befast pass, I use mine to buy a discount Pico ticket for one of the blackout days.


The blackout pass allows you to ski a few blackout days.

You're an idiot !!!


----------



## skiur (Dec 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The blackout pass allows you to ski a few blackout days.
> 
> You're an idiot !!!



Only an idiot would want to ski at K on a blackout day!  If you have to ski in that area on a holiday pico is the way to go.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The blackout pass allows you to ski a few blackout days.
> 
> You're an idiot !!!



3 floating days, plus one day at Pico = 4 blackout days.  You're an idiot!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Cancelled

*Dear Season Pass Holder, *



While you spend your summers at the beach or on the golf course we’re busy working on ways we can continue to improve the experience for our guests here at Killington. This fall we developed the BeFast product based on similar offerings at resorts across the country. We also solicited feedback and collected more information through guest surveys and general emails sent to us. We understood that this product would be controversial among our guests, and as expected we received both positive and negative feedback regarding this new offering.






We have decided that the demand for the product did not outweigh the negative feedback from many pass holders, and as a result we have decided to cease BeFast lane operations as of December 25, 2014.  As we try to improve the overall guest experience at the resort, we need to innovate and take chances on new products. It is important that when a new product or service does not perform as expected, that we can make quick decisions to change course.  


We value the input we receive from our guests and thank all for your continued support as we look to improve the resort.  If you have any questions regarding the decision to terminate the BeFast Pass, please contact the Season Pass Office at seasonpass@killington.com or 802-422-6886.

Happy Holidays!
Mike Solimano
President and General Manager


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 24, 2014)

^Good call, Killington. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 24, 2014)

They listen to the masses.. Have to respect that


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool. Keep skiing real. "I know, it's only rock and roll, but I like, like, it..."


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 25, 2014)

If you've followed along over the past few years K management has been the most forthcomming, open, informative, insightful & explainitory management team of any I've ever seen in the ski industry. Whatever your feelings may be about the mountain, vibe, clientele etc. you have to give them a lot of credit for their straight talk. No one ever talked about a wet bulb for snowmaking until Jeff Temple of Killington explained in a communication last year. I personally appreciate the open communications they have with their patrons & think it's the most cost efficient means of creating good will.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 25, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> If you've followed along over the past few years K management has been the most forthcomming, open, informative, insightful & explainitory management team of any I've ever seen in the ski industry. Whatever your feelings may be about the mountain, vibe, clientele etc. you have to give them a lot of credit for their straight talk. No one ever talked about a wet bulb for snowmaking until Jeff Temple of Killington explained in a communication last year. I personally appreciate the open communications they have with their patrons & think it's the most cost efficient means of creating good will.



I do agree that they have made major steps in communication over the last few years and wish other areas would follow.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I do agree that they have made major steps in communication over the last few years and wish other areas would follow.



+1


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2014)

So if one paid the $200 I take it that they get a refund?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 26, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> So if one paid the $200 I take it that they get a refund?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Plus a complimentry lift ticket.

Whatta ya think this is Utah?


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Dec 26, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't buy a pass like this no matter how much money I had.
> 
> I don't like the idea of a "privileged class" on snow.  If you want no lift lines, join Skip and Margo at The Hermitage Club.
> 
> I'm cool with a First Tracks type program where the mountain opens a half hour early certain days.  Beyond that, get in line with everyone else.



Couldnt agree more!


----------

